# Another Varsity Hardly Ridden



## stingray66 (Jun 30, 2016)

fond this and thought what is going on here my 75 varsity is in better shape now and this guy want 999.00????
     VINTAGE 1973 SCHWINN VARSITY, ORIGINA... 
here is my 75 chestnut varsity  so is mine worth this or more   or is this a  right now has about 3 mikes on it snice 75 is this some kind of joke


----------



## Luchotocado (Jun 30, 2016)

To check what you bike is going for its better to check the "sold" listings on ebay. Yours is in awesome shape and I saw some real nice varsitys sell for around 400 dlls, but most sell in the 50-200 dlls range.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 30, 2016)

Just checked out the sellers feedback. Appears to me that the seller is a woman and probably loves Hilary. And we know how Hilary can lie with a big smile and knows squat about everything, except scandals.


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 30, 2016)

Note that is a 1968 Varsity, not a '73 as the seller states. The color is Coppertone, and the size is 21" (according to the catalog, actual measurement is 22"). All of which means that the seller appears to be quite ignorant of what they are actually selling.


----------



## momo608 (Jul 1, 2016)

The only thing amazing about this bike is how the camera made the paint look like chestnut. Could they have picked an uglier saddle? There's a thread topic.

This must have been designed by someone who spent a lot of time on the toilet. I guess if your butt hurts enough, styling goes out the window.


----------

